# Bấm mí mắt là gì? Sự khác nhau giữa mắt 1 mí và 2 mí



## luuanh95 (25/6/19)

_Bấm mí mắt_ Hàn Quốc hay còn gọi là nhấn mí mắt Hàn Quốc là phương pháp làm đẹp cho đôi mắt được giới trẻ ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay.

*1. Bấm mí mắt là gì?*
Bấm mí mắt hàn quốc là phương pháp làm đẹp cho đôi mắt khá đơn giản, thực hiện nhanh chóng trong khoảng 15 – 20 phút, không đau, không để lại sẹo và không cần thời gian nghỉ dưỡng đồng thời giúp bạn sở hữu nếp mí mắt đẹp tự nhiên, đúng chuẩn Hàn Quốc.







*2. Sự khác nhau giữa mắt 1 mí và 2 mí*
Sự khác nhau giữa mắt 2 mí và mắt 1 mí là chẻ cơ bám da của cơ nâng mi trên.
Ở mắt 2 mí những sợi cơ nâng mi trên tách ra thành một chẻ bám vào mô dưới da mi trên nên khi mở mắt sẽ tạo thành nếp mí, còn ở mắt 1 mí những sợi cơ nâng mi trên chỉ bám vào bờ trên của sụn mi trên vì thế không tạo nếp gấp khi mở mắt.

*3. Quy trình cắt mí mắt*
   ♦ Bước 1: Bác sĩ phẫu thuật thiết kế đường lún mí và đánh dấu vị trí mũi chỉ khâu.

   ♦ Bước 2: Gây tê vùng mí trên và tạo 2 – 3 lỗ nhỏ ở vị trí mũi chỉ khâu.

   ♦ Bước 3: Dùng chỉ phẫu thuật khâu dưới da.

   ♦ Bước 4: Cân đối độ lún mí 2 bên đều nhau.






*4. Chăm sóc sau cắt mí mắt*
   ♦ Sau thủ thuật khách hàng có thể ra về liền.

   ♦ Do không có vết mổ nên không cắt chỉ.

   ♦ Khách hàng vẫn làm việc bình thường vùng mí trên chỉ nề nhẹ.

   ♦ Giữ khô và sạch vùng mí.

   ♦ Không được dụi tay và mát-xa vào mí trên trong 2 tuần đầu.






*5. Kết quả cắt mí mắt được bao lâu?*
Công nghệ cắt mí mắt Hàn Quốc tại thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm được các chuyên gia hàng đầu đánh giá là mang lại hiệu quả cao, lâu dài và an toàn.






Việc ứng dụng công nghệ Hàn Quốc vào quá trình làm đẹp cùng với đội ngũ bác sĩ, chuyên viên có chuyên môn giỏi sẽ giúp bạn có một kết quả thẩm mỹ đẹp mỹ mãn cùng với thời gian duy trì kết quả vĩnh viễn.

Không chỉ vậy, để khẳng định uy tín của mình trên thị trường làm đẹp cũng như để chinh phục lòng tin của khách hàng, thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm còn đưa ra thời hạn bảo hành vĩnh viễn đối với mọi khách hàng phẫu thuật lấy mỡ mí mắt tại đây, ngay cả khi lỗi thuộc về phía khách hàng.


----------

